# Datu Kelly Worden Seminar at Modern Arnis of Ohio



## Mao (May 7, 2005)

Modern Arnis of Ohio will host Datu and GM Kelly Worden on Saturday August 6th from 9-4 pm. We may also have an intensive knife class on Friday night. More details and a flier to follow soon. There will be a free travel wrench and handbok or DVD for those who pre register.
Respectfully,
Dan McConnell
Modern Arnis of Ohio
614-771-5599


----------



## Seigi (May 7, 2005)

Awesome News...

I hope i can attend?


Peace :whip:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2005)

Definately cool.
Columbus is only 5 hrs away from me.


----------



## HenchmanNoNameTag (May 15, 2005)

Can't wait for this one.

If you have the means to attend, I would highly recommend it.  Datu Worden's blade work is absolutely awesome.

The Henchman


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 31, 2005)

Attaching the seminar flyer for Dan.

 Looks like a good event.


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 6, 2005)

A bump up.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 14, 2005)

Datu Kelly Worden is awesome. 

Only three people I have personally trained with move very similar to the way GM Remy Presas did. One of them is Datu Kelly. I highly urge those who can attend to check him out.

Respectfully,
Andrew


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 15, 2005)

Looks like I'll have a couple people from Detriot attending the event.


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 15, 2005)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Looks like I'll have a couple people from Detriot attending the event.


???  Are you involved in the event, Datu Hartman?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 15, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> ???  Are you involved in the event, Datu Hartman?



No, I have my Instructors camp the same weekend. A couple of the non-instructors might be attending the Ohio event.


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 15, 2005)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> No, I have my Instructors camp the same weekend. A couple of the non-instructors might be attending the Ohio event.


Oh!  Understood!


----------



## James Miller (Jun 15, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> ???  Are you involved in the event, Datu Hartman?



Wouldn't that be a interesting seminar to attend. I'd pay to see that!

  :supcool:  :ultracool


----------



## Mao (Jun 16, 2005)

For those interested in this seminar; 
Please see the flier attached above. All of the information is contained therein. If interested in the Friday night intensive knife class, one must contact me to pre register for it. This event is hosted by Modern Arnis of Ohio, that's me. Also, note that if one pre registers for the Saturday seminar, they will recieve a Travel Wrench and book compliments of Datu Worden. The Friday intensive knife class and the Saturday seminar are separate.
Thank you,
Dan McConnell
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## James Patrick (Jun 18, 2005)

I may be able to attend. My instructor Paul is getting together a small group and intends to support Mr. McConnell and Mr. Worden. This should be a great time!

James


----------



## Datu Kelly S. Worden (Jul 11, 2005)

Loonking forward to the upcoming event in Ohio,,, Friday night looks to be a great opportunity for Wortac Knife Tactics to be introduced to the region.

 I have had several inquiries and yes, the knife sparring will also be covered.

Dan McConnell has organized a solid event and I am more than happy to focus on some requests in regards to demonstrating different elements of the arts I teach. Centerline Double Stick material from Sonny Umpad is always an eye opener, as well as the Modern Arnis anyo interpretations that "Mark the Boar man" has discussed in different posts. I will also be bringing out the newest DVD productions, Special Forces Machete, Kickboxing for Street Defense #1 and # 2, as well as Double Stick 1.5 Applications and translations. 

A couple NSI Brudders will also be rolling in to share in the training,,, Looks like a most excellent time! 

See you soon,

 Datu Kelly


----------



## Mao (Jul 19, 2005)

Update:
 Things are coming together for this seminar. We have SWAT trainers, a couple of Doctors, LEO's, Lawyer, Military personal, perhaps a SEAL Team trainer and others. All with their own understanding and experiences. I think their cups will be filled. As mentioned earlier, this will be the first time that Datu Worden will be in this region and the material will be top notch. There is still room if anyone is considering attending.
Rock on,
Dan McConnell
Modern Arnis of Ohio
Hilliard Martial Arts Center


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 19, 2005)

I would echo Mao's comments with regard to the upcoming Datu Kelly Worden seminar on the first weekend of August. There have been several inquiries from out of state from other folks who would like to learn from Kelly. Looks like there is a good buzz going on here with regard to this seminar as folks are excited about the chance to meet him for the first time. If you have the chance, come to Columbus for some fun !!  

 :asian: 

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## OULobo (Jul 20, 2005)

sent my check in today.


----------



## Datu Kelly S. Worden (Jul 20, 2005)

Looking forward to hitting the Hilliard training center in a few weeks. The seminar looks pretty good and is bringing in some of my students from around the area. 

Rich Troutman is a long time NSI player who has been focusing on the knife for over 10 years in the NSI system, he has also trained with Hock, and Vunak prior to joining NSI. 

Dr. Jeff Cooper is a 30 year practitioner of Traditional Goju Ryu, Aikido and other arts who joined NSI about 8 years ago. He was transferred to a ER Facility in Ohio a couple years ago and I haven't had the opportunity to train with him, he does make it to the hilliard center from time to time so that has been a good exchange of information for Dan and his group.

A few of Mike Janich's students will also be attending!

 Also rolling in is one of the former 1 st. Special Forces Group team members. Ed worked for a long time with Thopher Ricketts in the Bakbakan arts, he is now a Air Marshal trainer.

 Dr. Sullivan is hitting the scene, a great accupunturist, Chinese Medicine practitioner who teaches NSI in Springfield IL. Jim is also former Blackhawk Pilot from Dessert Storm with some pretty hairy stories. Greg Kelly is a 20 year NSI player rolling in from L.A.

Dan McConnell is working the local scene so hopefully we should have a solid group of practitioners to share the art. 

Apparently Rich Parsons is also attending, Andrew Evans mentioned his attendance in Kansas at the recent Remy Presas Jr. MARPPIO seminar, Rich is making the rounds which is a good thing. Rich always provides some good insight in the forum discussions it will be good to finally met him.

O.K., Kelvis may show up as well so if ya have any requests,,, just let 'em roll...
 Datu Kelly


----------



## Brian Johns (Aug 2, 2005)

A bump up as this seminar is just days away. Come on down if you can...this should rock !

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 2, 2005)

I unfortunately won't be able to make it as I have to meet with several clients this weekend. Wish I could sneak down for a little bit, at least for the staff session.  
Need one of those flying cars. 

Have fun, and please, someone post lots of notes and some pics afterwards.


----------



## Datu Kelly S. Worden (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello Bob,,,
 Hopefully one of the attendees will be doing some video taping,, I would be happy to have sections of the footage submitted to you video section for everyone who is interested to view.
 I have been meaning to send in footage for your video viewing area of the forum, yet I run faster from project to seminar than I can handle. It seems there is never enough time to get everything accomplished. I will let Dan McConnell or Brian Johns take a lead position and submit the footage they wish to share.

 I have had some good reports on attendance with a solid showing of LEO and tactical practitioners rolling in from around the area,,, I am excited to open the doors and let the system fly,,,
 Also those attending should look forward to meeting 20 year NSI student and teacher Greg Kelly, serious boxer, grappler, and concepts practitioner. Greg recently finished the Iron Man Mountain Challenge Run,,, this was through the Mountains of California,,, hundreds started the event but not that many completed the entire course,,, Greg Kelly is a serious machine and a humble guy who just likes the challenge, any chanllenge...

 Cool Breeze, see everyone soon, Datu Kelly


----------



## James Miller (Aug 6, 2005)

How was the seminar?


----------



## Mao (Aug 9, 2005)

Well, here it is, a bit of a review of the Datu Kelly Worden seminar that took place over the weekend. 
There were people from all over with many different types of training and experience. There were people from Praying Mantis, Silat, Boxing, TKD, Aikido, Jujitsu, Hagana, Kempo, FMA an others. Friday night began with an intensive knife class in which the concepts of cut, slash, trap and grapple were clear. Zoning, positioning, palasut and several other areas were on the plate. In terms of zoning, it wasn't just moving to the zero pressure zone, but using your partner/opponent as a shield from anyone else wanting to jump into the fray who may be a hostile.
Saturday was a plethora, that's right, plethora of material including single stick, leveraged strikes (very interesting), locking, trapping, the ever present foot or hand trapping (very effective), grappling, more zoning/sectoring, and positioning, and even some tapi tapi. Datu Kelly also covered anyo applications, sibat long pole, and MT hand work. The sibat was well recieved and Kelly even demonstrated a way cool staff set at the end. His physical and technical ability is impressive as is his natural way of connecting the systems and showing how "eet eez all dee same" whether it comes from classical or non classical wing chun, JKD or Renegade JKD, Karate, Aikido, weapons or MT hand tactics or Biker Ryu. Much of it is the attitude or mind set of the practitioner.
The only hard part will be trying to edit the vid. so it would be viewable for everyone as Kelly used explicatives in combinations only matched by his physical combinations. Perhaps a warning on the label like Caution- crude language, or better yet.........."Datu Gone Wild".........I should copyright that one. 
Perhaps others who attended can add a few comments??..........
Respectfully,
Dan McConnell


----------



## Brian Jones (Aug 9, 2005)

Although I was only able to make it down for the Saturday Seminar, it was well worth it.  I am still trying to filter through all the information Kelly Worden gave us. form single to double stick to empty hand the transitions were great.   I am also still trying to dislodge Datu Kelly's travel wrench from under my rib cage, but that's another story. 
   The staff form was something else.  Th eform in and of itslef is impressive, but what got me was Datu Kelly's interpretation.  Its rare to see a big man move that fluid in a form.
   Good luck in editing that video Dan.  By my estimation that's going to end up being about a fifteen minute video :ultracool   See you soon.

Brian Jones


----------



## Datu Kelly S. Worden (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey, Hey, Hey,,,

15 minute video? Forget the editing, wake up the rest of the world to reality,,, it's all raw and should be presented as such,,, raw footage is really the best way to express what took place,,, I wouldn't want it any other way!
Yes I would say we "Shook the Pillars of hell!" Not being a warm climate kinda guy, for me, Friday night was as hot and Humid as Hell!

Lately during seminars I have been a little more explicit during my lecturing and explanations as to how we should address someone who has forced a physical engagement or conflict. 

That might just be a polite way of saying "I been Cuss'in like Hell" Maybe much like the old Paladin Press Knife Videos. Seems only right to use foul language to channel aggression, anger, deal with personal fear, instill fear in an assailant, and dump adrenaline in an effort to throw down aggressively... 

it really does work in real life, yet because we train in a controlled environment such as a dojo or gym it shocks people initially. Similar language will be used to intimidate us if we are confronted, accosted, or assaulted. 

I refer to language exactly as I do pain, and we must learn to acclimate ourselves to the initial shock or surprise of impact, physical or audio. Some people who witness violence even in sports or accidents turn their heads/hide their eyes when a serious strike or incident occurs. 

Possibly we also need to acclimate ourselves to visual shock or surprise, it is that split second of being startled that we are the most susceptible to being controlled or dominated! Something to ponder anyway, of course as martial artists we are taught to seek a controlled state of being.

Without equally cultivating controlled rage we are just dancing through our martial arts movements, there is no fighting back without intent!

On another note, Friday night was a smooth progression of how to establish a knife system from the ground up.  Carry options, deployment strategies, evasive maneuvers, de-fanging the snake with interceptions to match variable speed issues such as perceptual speed, reactionary speed, initiation speed, based off the premise "action is quicker than re-action."

Recognizing the threat, proper distancing according to the perceived threat, mobility, physical engagements leading to body shielding other assailants or potential threats. Additionally empty hand support strikes to offer deployment acquisition time, detour attack, seek distraction, or escape. 

The concepts were tied to JKD 5 methods of attack, Single Direct, Attack By Draw, Attack By Combination, Immobilization Attack, and Progressive Indirect Attack.

Lets touch on the anyo and how they relate to movement in general,,, Oh of course I went into a rant about the famous _Bruce Lee _saying Form has no value, which in reality is a convenient way of saying I cant figure anything out unless I am hitting it! Bottom line everything we do is form oriented from a boxers jab-cross combination to walking down the street. 

The truth of the matter in Bruces statement was _Form has no value to the individuals Bruce Lee was addressing, people bound by form with no clue to self expression,_ simple as that. If you can break free from a structured format and flow, then the form allows analysis of movement and  points of reference. 

Form can surely be dead and lifeless, or alive and ever-changing in the energy integrated from structure to personal expression.  For the critical anyo expert, No I am not changing the foundation of the form, merely expressing variable intent while extracting or extending the connection to the techniques contained within _Modern Arnis, as a complete art._

As _Dan McConnell_ mentioned, we covered single stick, double stick with fulcrums, loads, and releases to accelerate the timing, speed, power generation impact, and rhythm or the techniques. Although this element was an expression of _Sonny Umpads Visayan Corto Cadena Escrima _the relationship was connected back to Modern Arnis. 

That being said, keep in mind, _Sonny Umpad also trained directly under G.M. Anciong Bacon._ Years ago _Professor Presas_ intrigued by my training with Sonny correlated the connection of what I had absorbed from Sonnys art to show the relativity to Modern Arnis. Berry Good, and Berry Valid!  This link is also evident when applied to Tapi Tapi solo baston traps, locks, and multiple striking combinations.

Hummm,,, the _Presas joint lock flow _session was extremely well received and everyone seemed to adapt and enjoy the pain compliance variables shared.

All in all I was very impressed with the skill and desire of all who attended the seminar! *Dan McConnell* is a great host with a very solid foundation to expand his interpretation of Modern Arnis in multiple directions. What a extremely nice martial arts school and well maintained facility.

 It was nice sharing energy with _Brian Johns_, the Kuntao players from Michigan Matt Lamphere and Bill Bednarick.  Meeting _Rich Parsons_ and his training partner Chris, so many good people working hard for the betterment of the art, different systems all interacting with Modern Arnis as the connecting link, just as _Professor Presas _intended for the _*Art Within Your Art!*_

Respectfully, Kelly S. Worden


----------



## Brian Johns (Aug 9, 2005)

For those of you who could not make the seminar or decided not to come, there was a lot of material covered, as indicated by Dan, by Datu Kelly over the two days he taught. There was definitely quite a bit of energy in the place as we rocked and rolled. The hot weather was par for the course....and that amped up the atmosphere even more !!! 

Take care,
Brian Johns   :supcool:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 9, 2005)

Datu Kelly S. Worden said:
			
		

> Meeting _Rich Parsons_ and his training partner Chris, so many good people working hard for the betterment of the art, different systems all interacting with Modern Arnis as the connecting link, just as _Professor Presas _intended for the _*Art Within Your Art!*_
> 
> Respectfully, Kelly S. Worden



Datu Kelly,

Thank you, I enjoyed meeting you as well as the training.

Lots of fun with lots of people. 

Peace
:asian:


----------



## OULobo (Aug 10, 2005)

I enjoyed it immensely and learned alot too.


----------



## mantisfgtr (Aug 10, 2005)

Great Seminar! As a Northern Mantis Boxing practitioner, I found Datu Worden's ability to specifically connect trapping skills to both the blade work and the travel wrench to be very helpful. Having spent a fair amount of time in the law enforcement profession prior to my current career, I will have to agree that sometime you just have to let the words fly in a conflict. I think Datu referred to it as 'verbal reinforcement'. I would recommend one of Datu's seminars to anyone who desires to learn to protect themselves, and martial artists alike.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 10, 2005)

It sounds like everyone had a great time!  Sorry I missed this one.  I'd love to see the video...and don't worry about the language being a bit "salty".  

Datu, I know what you mean about never having enough time.  Never enough hours in the day to get to it all.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 12, 2005)

Datu Kelly S. Worden said:
			
		

> Hey, Hey, Hey,,,
> 
> 15 minute video? Forget the editing, wake up the rest of the world to reality,,, it's all raw and should be presented as such,,, raw footage is really the best way to express what took place,,, I wouldn't want it any other way!
> Yes I would say we "Shook the Pillars of hell!" Not being a warm climate kinda guy, for me, Friday night was as hot and Humid as Hell!
> ...



Language is Language, some use different words to mean the same thing. 



			
				Datu Kelly S. Worden said:
			
		

> it really does work in real life, yet because we train in a controlled environment such as a dojo or gym it shocks people initially. Similar language will be used to intimidate us if we are confronted, accosted, or assaulted.



I agree, and Ihave used it myself, for control and to explain in detail to those what will happen to them, including when the police show, and ..., .



			
				Datu Kelly S. Worden said:
			
		

> I refer to language exactly as I do pain, and we must learn to acclimate ourselves to the initial shock or surprise of impact, physical or audio. Some people who witness violence even in sports or accidents turn their heads/hide their eyes when a serious strike or incident occurs.



It is way of training. It adds a littel feel of the no school training. 



			
				Datu Kelly S. Worden said:
			
		

> Possibly we also need to acclimate ourselves to visual shock or surprise, it is that split second of being startled that we are the most susceptible to being controlled or dominated! Something to ponder anyway, of course as martial artists we are taught to seek a controlled state of being.



Being aware of your surroundings and also being able to react and also absorb teh adrenaline dump and project it into useful actions.



			
				Datu Kelly S. Worden said:
			
		

> Without equally cultivating controlled rage we are just dancing through our martial arts movements, there is no fighting back without intent!



Hmmm, what is wrong with the Dance , except when the execution is a real bad guy. 



			
				Datu Kelly S. Worden said:
			
		

> On another note, Friday night was a smooth progression of how to establish a knife system from the ground up.  Carry options, deployment strategies, evasive maneuvers, de-fanging the snake with interceptions to match variable speed issues such as perceptual speed, reactionary speed, initiation speed, based off the premise "action is quicker than re-action."



I enjoyed this session, it was fun workign with Chris during this session 



			
				Datu Kelly S. Worden said:
			
		

> Recognizing the threat, proper distancing according to the perceived threat, mobility, physical engagements leading to body shielding other assailants or potential threats. Additionally empty hand support strikes to offer deployment acquisition time, detour attack, seek distraction, or escape.



Good tactics to be able to address multiple opponents. I prefer the last two, myself, those pesky DA's and court cases.



			
				Datu Kelly S. Worden said:
			
		

> The concepts were tied to JKD 5 methods of attack, Single Direct, Attack By Draw, Attack By Combination, Immobilization Attack, and Progressive Indirect Attack.



Not having trained in JKD, this presentation was new to me. Although I have seen similiar taught elsewhere. 



			
				Datu Kelly S. Worden said:
			
		

> Lets touch on the anyo and how they relate to movement in general,,, Oh of course I went into a rant about the famous _Bruce Lee _saying Form has no value, which in reality is a convenient way of saying I cant figure anything out unless I am hitting it! Bottom line everything we do is form oriented from a boxers jab-cross combination to walking down the street.
> 
> The truth of the matter in Bruces statement was _Form has no value to the individuals Bruce Lee was addressing, people bound by form with no clue to self expression,_ simple as that. If you can break free from a structured format and flow, then the form allows analysis of movement and  points of reference.
> 
> Form can surely be dead and lifeless, or alive and ever-changing in the energy integrated from structure to personal expression.  For the critical anyo expert, No I am not changing the foundation of the form, merely expressing variable intent while extracting or extending the connection to the techniques contained within _Modern Arnis, as a complete art._



I like this approach and as I said to Datu Kelly at the seminar, the original tape series of GM Remy Presas, has Professor doing different techniques in the same locations of the form.  Nice idea of not being static. I teach the forms in one manner that is consistent, and then the people are required to smooth it out, and then make it free flowing. Just different words, for the same out come. Language.



			
				Datu Kelly S. Worden said:
			
		

> As _Dan McConnell_ mentioned, we covered single stick, double stick with fulcrums, loads, and releases to accelerate the timing, speed, power generation impact, and rhythm or the techniques. Although this element was an expression of _Sonny Umpads Visayan Corto Cadena Escrima _the relationship was connected back to Modern Arnis.



This was an interesting look at strikes. 



			
				Datu Kelly S. Worden said:
			
		

> That being said, keep in mind, _Sonny Umpad also trained directly under G.M. Anciong Bacon._ Years ago _Professor Presas_ intrigued by my training with Sonny correlated the connection of what I had absorbed from Sonnys art to show the relativity to Modern Arnis. Berry Good, and Berry Valid!  This link is also evident when applied to Tapi Tapi solo baston traps, locks, and multiple striking combinations.



The Strikes describe above I have not seen in the Balintawak from Manong Ted Buot via GM Anciong Bacon, so I believe them to be either his own from the other instructors he learned from to form his system. 



			
				Datu Kelly S. Worden said:
			
		

> Hummm,,, the _Presas joint lock flow _session was extremely well received and everyone seemed to adapt and enjoy the pain compliance variables shared.



Pain is good. 



			
				Datu Kelly S. Worden said:
			
		

> All in all I was very impressed with the skill and desire of all who attended the seminar! *Dan McConnell* is a great host with a very solid foundation to expand his interpretation of Modern Arnis in multiple directions. What a extremely nice martial arts school and well maintained facility.



I agree Dan was a great host, the fruit and water was very much appreciated, and the training hall was IMHO very nice.



			
				Datu Kelly S. Worden said:
			
		

> It was nice sharing energy with _Brian Johns_, the Kuntao players from Michigan Matt Lamphere and Bill Bednarick.  Meeting _Rich Parsons_ and his training partner Chris, so many good people working hard for the betterment of the art, different systems all interacting with Modern Arnis as the connecting link, just as _Professor Presas _intended for the _*Art Within Your Art!*_
> 
> Respectfully, Kelly S. Worden



As to tying it all together, I do not think Datu Kelly is as ignorant as he claims sometimes nor puts on. I think this is part of his character, to get people down to training and to learn, not to worry about non beneficial actions.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 12, 2005)

All in all it was a good event, Datu Kelly Wow'ed the crowd with lots of information, and lots of concepts.

I have a few follow-up questions as well Datu Kelly, do you wish for them to be in this thread or a new thread(s)?


----------



## Datu Kelly S. Worden (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey Guys thanks for the comments, 

Looking forward to checking out the video footage as well. It's kinda nice watching the beginning and then breeze into the final session to see how the progression balanced out the material.

Referencing Rich's comment about Sonny's Corto Cadena Escrima fulcrum's, releases, and loads, I can see and understand as to why some of it was not evident or possibly traceable to Balintawak. 

My exposure to Traditional Balintawak is limited at best, from what Professor shared from time to time and specifically clarified as such. Possibly the link or connection is not as specific as I credit as such. 

Sonny Umpad, like Professor Presas evolved via many arts and truly does not consider his art pure to any one system, nor is mine. Referencing stick training, Sonny's Grandfather was his first teacher at an early age, he spoke of Kuntao from Cebu, his dancing, the largo art of Moro Moro, Serrada, Tabosa Kali and other influences. 

I should pull out a audio interview I did with Sonny and Jesse Glover years ago in 1994 for the Full Contact Magazine and see what all was mentioned. 

Also when Sonny moved to California he hooked up with the James Yimm Lee Gung Fu group in Oakland, all related students to Bruce Lee. Thus as I understand it he modified his stick art to embrace the foundational art of what Bruce Lee and James Yimm Lee was instructing referencing a non Classical approach to Wing Chun. 

He also lived very close to Wally Jay and exchanged a great deal of information as well as receiving some insight into what Professor Presas was developing. 

Getting back to the connection of whether the Fulcrum, release, and loads are contained in Balintawak I can't say, I hope Rich shows some of it to GM Ted Buot and get's his opinion.

From what Professor demonstrated to me after presenting the material to him was where it was contained in Modern Arnis, much from his left hand translations, or from single stick maneuvers that were there but not really emphasized. 

I demonstrated some double tick variables like the center line blast and Professor dialed into a left single stick butting and then a right single stick butting. He then just put them together and said "See, it is right there!" I could not argue, but when I learned it , it was new to me as well. I can explain the fulcrum, release, and loads in the same manner,,, after his demonstration I could see the subtle variables and how he made the connections. 

Now I would have to really say, I believe the accelerated releases and impact loads to be contained in Balintawak, and Rich has motivated me to seek out specifically where. 

Hopefully others will provide their insight into this question and I will also do my best to contact Sonny for a little more depth in his explainations.... If 'dat don't work then my reply will be,,,, 

Duhhhhh, I'm just a shak'er and a mov'er and I go 'witt 'da flow...

If Rich or others have some questions regarding the seminar, I'll do my best to respond with some form of information...

Datu Kelly


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 13, 2005)

Dan Mc & Kelly,

I talked to Rich yesterday about the seminar and it sounds like you put on a heck of seminar.  Congratulations.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Mao (Aug 14, 2005)

Dan A.,
 Thanks. 

As for the fulcrum influence and where it comes from, I find the value and effectiveness a bit more improtant than where it comes from. Don't mis understand, the history is very important, but I would still use fulcrums in the right circumstance even if I didn't know the history. It's kind of like firearms; one may not know who developed the first one, or where they came from but the tool is extremely effective none the less. Being able to cross reference or make the connection between the different systems and tie them into something cohesive is invaluable. People have been doing that effectively for years and it is worthwhile, just look at the material from Bruce Lee, Remy Presas, Sonny Umpad as mentioned by Kelly, Dan Inosanto and many others. One can easily see the value and effectiveness. 
A rose by any other name would smell just as sweet. Fulcrums by any other name are still effective.
Respectfully,
Dan McConnell


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 14, 2005)

Mao said:
			
		

> As for the fulcrum influence and where it comes from, I find the value and effectiveness a bit more improtant than where it comes from. Don't mis understand, the history is very important, but I would still use fulcrums in the right circumstance even if I didn't know the history. It's kind of like firearms; one may not know who developed the first one, or where they came from but the tool is extremely effective none the less. Being able to cross reference or make the connection between the different systems and tie them into something cohesive is invaluable. People have been doing that effectively for years and it is worthwhile, just look at the material from Bruce Lee, Remy Presas, Sonny Umpad as mentioned by Kelly, Dan Inosanto and many others. One can easily see the value and effectiveness.
> A rose by any other name would smell just as sweet. Fulcrums by any other name are still effective.
> Respectfully,
> Dan McConnell




Dan M,

I agree the techniques can be used and are worth while to learn. I was just adding in what little bit I knew from training in Balintawak.  That information does nothing about the value of the technique, and gives Sunny the respect of showing where it came from. That is all I meant.


----------



## Mao (Aug 15, 2005)

Rich,
 No worries. My post was not pointed at anyone. Just adding 2 cents to the conversation. 
xo,
Dan Mc


----------



## Datu Kelly S. Worden (Aug 15, 2005)

Just wanted to touch on something Rich had mentioned referencing the JKD 5 methods of attack.

Having studied quite a few systems over the years I would agree that each one of the concepts are addressed across the board depending on what art you train in. 

Yet credit should be acknowledged to Bruce Lee for bringing them into a format that embraces a universal availability of usage. I also believe that was the real intention of why Bruce Lee included the breakdown in his curriculum format, as multi-functional strategies most martial artists could relate to. 

The same could be said about how technical speed was labeled to provide specific options of variable executions. We did address those elements as well and it is easy to see the wheels turning as practitioners draw relative connections during the training. Sometimes things that are naturally integrated into our training are rarely broken down into minute areas of development and these are the subtle concepts that offer refined development in each individuals distinction during actual fighting. 

Perceptual speed, reactionary speed, initiation speed, physical speed, and other variables do make the difference and most of us take it for granted or don't isolate the singular concept to shave away hesitation, telegraphing, or other quirks in our movement.

Of course Filipino martial arts are so close to the original premises of what JKD was intended to offer, yet distinctions do exist without question. 

I would hope the blending of all functional variable would become a natural progression for Modern Arnis practitioners no matter where the concepts were derived from, Professor Presas provided that connection to all he trained and rarely detracted from adding to each individuals technical balance.

I believe it was this element that opened his eyes to my system from the time we met and as the years went by, Professor became intrigued with the Non Classical Gung Fu of Jesse Glover, Sonny's Corto Cadena, Lucay Lucay's blend, Bustillo's material, Professor Trigg's evolution, the different Silat concepts I integrated to anyo and much more. 

He always was looking for different arts to which Modern Arnis could be linked to or balanced by, the practitioner's balance... 

Datu Kelly


----------



## Andrew Evans (Aug 15, 2005)

Sheryl and I were at her high school reunion and if I mentioned which year, she'd probably kick my ... If it wasn't for that, we would have been there. I also would have liked my family to meet Brian Johns (great guy). 

Anyway, I'm glad that those who never trained with Datu Kelly Worden before had a chance to experience his amazing skills. I am glad that his seminar was well-received. (I have trained with many excellent instructors and feel that Datu is one of the best martial arts instructors of our time.)

Thanks to Dan McConnell for bringing out an excellent instructor to the Midwest.

Take care,

Andrew from the Land of Oz


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 15, 2005)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> Sheryl and I were at her high school reunion and if I mentioned which year, she'd probably kick my ... If it wasn't for that, we would have been there. I also would have liked my family to meet Brian Johns (great guy).
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad that those who never trained with Datu Kelly Worden before had a chance to experience his amazing skills. I am glad that his seminar was well-received. (I have trained with many excellent instructors and feel that Datu is one of the best martial arts instructors of our time.)
> 
> ...



Andrew tell Sheryl that I believe you when it was her 10 year reunion, and she graduated early


----------



## Datu Kelly S. Worden (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks good for an additional seminar in Ohio, unofficially we have not set a specific date as of yet but the plan seems to be setting a date that would be close to 4 or 5 months apart from the Dan McConnell seminar dates. That would be a different group of practitioners who attended the seminar a couple weeks ago and now have expressed interest in joining the NSI group. What is cool is they already receive Modern Arnis training with Dan McConnell so it will offer a solid connection for expanding the NSI curriculum. In addition to the stick work the main interest is in the contents and applications of the Anyo as demonstrated at the seminar. Also the progressive link into Jesse Glover's Non Classical Gung Fu that I covered. Like everything I teach it is modified to blend with Modern Arnis and other systems.
Good new regarding the Water and Steel camp this year, several of the Ohio seminar participants will be making the trek into the Pacific NW to attend the 25th Annual Camp.
I would like to thank Andrew Evans for adding some positive comments regarding the training during seminars. Andrew is a dedicated Modern Arnis/Kajukenbo practitioner who over the last few years has made NSI an increasingly important addition into his instructional format.

Looking forward to my next trip back East, so many skilled practitioners from different systems make the experience a true pleasure. I'm kinda like "Mr. T" when it comes to Air Travel, so I choose my destinations carefully and for the most part maintain the home base gym instead of traveling.

Rich did you have a couple questions?

Datu Kelly
www.kellyworden.com


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 16, 2005)

Datu Kelly S. Worden said:
			
		

> Rich did you have a couple questions?



Yes, I did thank you.

In your staff work, and I will use my terminology sometimes for it helps me express my points so I apologize in advance if there is any misunderstandings. 

In the first techniques you had the first four strikes to parry, in particular the high line from the right side of your body. I believe you called it number one. This strike was met with force and then you continued your path and parried the staff down and around. This was followed up with your techniques. 

Later on the linear strikes, I think 5, 7 & 8, I could be wrong so please excuse, you mentioned a specific way to parry, to avoid the opponent from doing a "Left Cross" type strike with the other end of the staff. What I saw was that you ended up moving the opponent ended up with their lead or high hand across their body.

I went back and looked at the first four strikes again, which I think of as circular, and saw that this rule or guideline was not followed, from what you taught which I understand is a limited selection. To follow this rule you had to meet the strike and and the drop your tip and slip or pass his staff across your body with a back hand type of motion. This allows for the rule to be applied in all the strikes. Yet, I see that this would require a much higher level of skill and timing, to execute. 

I see this as a learning progression, where you could or might execute the rule there as well if you had the skill and timing.

1) So is it an option to express the rule in all situations for all strikes?

2) I see where the first techinique taught allows for this rule to not be executed, as the counter by the opponent is easily countered with your own intended follow-up. So is this sufficient, and if it is just for beginners or, for all levels. 

I play with the staff my self, and I have only FMA training and only my Modern Arnis would be applicable to the staff on the surface, yet, I by no means consider myself an expert in the staff. Hence my questions to some one else who has also trained, and even taught.

Thank you and best regards


----------



## Datu Kelly S. Worden (Aug 17, 2005)

Yes, I did thank you.

In your staff work, and I will use my terminology sometimes for it helps me express my points so I apologize in advance if there is any misunderstandings. 

In the first techniques you had the first four strikes to parry, in particular the high line from the right side of your body. I believe you called it number one. This strike was met with force and then you continued your path and parried the staff down and around. This was followed up with your techniques. 

*Thats correct Rich, 1 thru 4 strikes target the four corners and are patterned High, low, low, high, or head, knee, knee, head. The system can be instructed either right lead hand or left lead hand and that changes the pattern numbering order, real simple stuff. Most of the targeting can be arranged in sinawali sets for Power generation, target recognition, body dynamics, line relationship, style clarifications for postures and different energies. Some techniques are for power development, others are to teach movement dynamics*

Later on the linear strikes, I think 5, 7 & 8,

*Linear lines I refer to as centerline targeting, # 5 is an overhead, # 6 is a right tip thrust, # 7 is an upward groin swing Left tip,,, all focusing on centerline striking targets,, to continue # 8 is a right tip strike to the opponents left ribcage or elbow area, # 9 is the opposite side, and # 10 is a left tip thrust to the throat or facial region.*

I could be wrong so please excuse, you mentioned a specific way to parry, to avoid the opponent from doing a "Left Cross" type strike with the other end of the staff. What I saw was that you ended up moving the opponent ended up with their lead or high hand across their body.



*I refer to this as closing the centerline, their right attack is passed much like palis palis with a circular energy downward on the first set of passing taught for high line attacks, and upward passing for low line attacks,, match right to right and left to left, that changes in later sets to be a smaller more direct path with out adhesive attachment to the opponents staff. The attachment is taught in the first set to share the connection to Palis palis specifically and relate to stick work, also to make the connection to single sinawali energy and passin, this teaches the wrist locks, arm bars, and head throws all from this initial circle relationship,,, again simplified stuffall closing the center line*







I went back and looked at the first four strikes again, which I think of as circular, and saw that this rule or guideline was not followed,



*But it was followed!,,,, specifically to close their centerline, not your centerline,,, it opens our centerline to provide dominate position with right or left hand positional control,,, their position is limited to only spinning if their centerline is closed. the hand smash, the potential poke in the face assures dominate position, potentially during the transition and initial action if not dominated the aggressor has a small window, very small for counter,,,and yes it is definitely circular*

from what you taught which I understand is a limited selection.





*Correct the staff was only covered for about an hour,, hardly enough time to instruct all variables,,, but I did receive a great deal of positive comments after the seminar, e-mails, and telephone calls regarding the sibat material,,, the Advanced staff set also was extremely well received...*



*,* To follow this rule you had to meet the strike and and the drop your tip and slip or pass his staff across your body with a back hand type of motion. This allows for the rule to be applied in all the strikes. 

*Also correct, but depending on if you create a specific side forward or a centrally balanced stance with pivoting to shift lead positions no centerline domination is violated by the individual executing the pass,,*



Yet, I see that this would require a much higher level of skill and timing, to execute. 



*Compared to just hitting someone with the staff it is a higher level of development,, That would be the goal, to develop skill, adapt to different styles, establish variable option with minimal maneuvers, in this regard the staff becomes a teaching tool for concepts, concepts that lead to universal body dynamics that relate to boxing, wrestling, small circle Ju Jitsu, wing chun, arnis, and other systems,,, of course if I was only teaching beat him witt a bigger stick I would teach a different method of directness and not focus on conceptual awareness with diversity of movement. Sometimes that is necessary, specifically when I teach a 3 or 4 foot riot staff to Prison Guards who need simple direct strikes and have no foundation in martial arts theory or understand style variables, more emphasis is placed on center shaft pressing and a herding style of striking,,, different game but worth clarify the distinction for you *

I see this as a learning progression, where you could or might execute the rule there as well if you had the skill and timing.



*Skill, timing, desire to accomplish more with less effort in the long run,,, take the same pass with a staff and now teach it as a palis palis with the stick, knife, empty hand, Kama, travel wrench,, the big difference is you will not just pass the attack with single hand energy, with the dynamics of the staff relationship total body dynamics are unified and implemented this creates a smooth body movement equaled by few techniques in such a short time or repetitions. Empty handed the movements mimic that of a silat positional control dialed in a such a close range multiple body attachments smother the aggressor,,, thats if you choose to research the relationship of movement,,, there again some cannot make the connection or choose to look past what a technique offers at face value,,, *

1) So is it an option to express the rule in all situations for all strikes?



*Options are variables for intent, what is the intent of your actions, to control or to destroy, both? Then where are you trying to place the aggressor? At a different angle relative to body shielding against another potential aggressor? It all becomes relative, Do I want to bind his options to counter attack me, or just position him, control him, destroy his base, or knock him out,,, relating to earlier strategies, single direct attack, attack by draw, attack by combination, immobilization attack, or progressive indirect attack,,, and yes it becomes your option,,,*

2) I see where the first techinique taught allows for this rule to not be executed, as the counter by the opponent is easily countered with your own intended follow-up. So is this sufficient, and if it is just for beginners or, for all levels. 



*When instructing conceptual martial theory there is little distinction drawn between beginning and advance practitioners, the depth of comprehension is clarified by how many variables the individual can apply when the information is shared, how many connection can be made and from what martial system or energy.. An advanced player sometimes can be more difficult to share concepts with, they need to be re-educated compared to the individual with an empty cup just absorbing what is useful,,, Bruce lees second student the late Ed Hart explained as such,,,  the beauty of children is they have not been adulterated, they just accept things as they are and continue to grow! Simple thoughts lead to complex development,,, There is an old audio interview with Ed hart at www.kellyworden.com in the radio show archives,,, *

I play with the staff my self, and I have only FMA training and only my Modern Arnis would be applicable to the staff on the surface, 



*How could that be? The staff is the most universal of all tools for movement relationship, just change wrist positions and few techniques are not evident,,,*



yet, I by no means consider myself an expert in the staff. Hence my questions to some one else who has also trained, and even taught.
*The correlation from staff or sibat to Modern Arnis and connecting the systems to other arts is one of the main attributes that lead Professor Presas to appointing me to Datu of Modern Arnis,, so I believe it is also a tool that will enhance anyones comprehension and add depth to all aspects in training, to strength, body dynamics, range comprehension, speed development, fluidity in movement, diversity of weapon usage and so much more,,,*
Thank you and best regards



__________________
Rich Parsons

*You are most welcome, I hope some of the information serves to be valuable in your personal development *



*Datu Kelly*
*( I wrote this in my word perfect format and some of the font's came up different here at the forum,,, sorry if it is difficut to read, I'll get the hang of things hopefully soon,,, )*


----------

